# Try a Kinder Bueno for free (purchase necessary..)



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2012)

You'll have to decide for yourself if this is worth it! 

Buy a Kinder Bueno (keep receipt)

Complete the online form, print out and send to a freepost address with said receipt and wrapper

Receive your refund through the mail!

[broken link removed]


----------

